# My style of a bandsaw box



## wayneryan65 (Jan 15, 2015)

I decided to create my own style of a band saw box. Most of the ones I saw I really didn't care for or everyone was copying everyone else. The style I was going for was a Dr. Seuss inspired theme. I have made several of these and I think that the furniture design with the whimsical way is working out pretty good.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 20


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 15, 2015)

Those are neat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 15, 2015)

Cool looking design ! I would say you have achieved the Dr. Seuss look very well .

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 15, 2015)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 15, 2015)

Like those quite a bit. Need to make sure swmbo doesn't see them or I'll be making some too!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 15, 2015)

very creative and cool! Would like to have a look at one of the drawers, see how you did it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## wayneryan65 (Jan 15, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> very creative and cool! Would like to have a look at one of the drawers, see how you did it...


 I will take some pictures of them and also on the next one i do in stages

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jan 16, 2015)

Very creative
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2015)

Love 'em!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 16, 2015)

wayneryan65 said:


> I decided to create my own style of a band saw box. Most of the ones I saw I really didn't care for or everyone was copying everyone else. The style I was going for was a Dr. Seuss inspired theme. I have made several of these and I think that the furniture design with the whimsical way is working out pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 68947
> View attachment 68948
> ...



I removed the pics that did not work. You might to check out the topic here about how to post pictures...
http://woodbarter.com/threads/proper-image-insertion.11662/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 16, 2015)

I want to see more pictures now that I know that these aren't all of them!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Terry Ragon (Jan 17, 2015)

Those are awesome boxes, Wayne. Sweet burl and colors!
Always wanted to try one...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Berserker (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, I like those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 17, 2015)

Too cool! Everything is bigger in Texas... Even the quarters!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 18, 2015)

Great looking boxes Wayne, very creative! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jan 20, 2015)

They're amazing and out of this world!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 29, 2015)

Super cool!


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

Those are very cool! Only problem I see with them is that my wife seen them too!


----------



## guylaizure (Feb 2, 2015)

Great boxes.Are you using urethane or polyester resin for the colored portions.


----------



## wayneryan65 (Feb 2, 2015)

guylaizure said:


> Great boxes.Are you using urethane or polyester resin for the colored portions.


 Alumilite (polyurethane)


----------

